# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'or 2010 : les participations

## mlny84

Bonjour et bienvenue dans cette dition 2010 des Smiley d'Or !

Cette anne, l'dition est anime par Maxoo et moi mme, respectivement mdaill d'Argent et d'Or de l'dition 2009.

Pour les nouveaux (et aussi les anciens, un rappel n'est jamais superflu), voici les grandes lignes des principes :

Il s'agit d'une liste de 10 smiley issus de notre imagination et auxquels vous devrez trouver une signification.

Vous avez jusqu'au 31 novembre (inclu) pour poster vos participations. 

Attention, une fois que vous avez fait votre post, vous n'avez plus le droit de l'diter (sous peine de graves malus). Une fois la date fatidique atteinte, chaque participation sera note par Maxoo et moi mme,  hauteur de 5 points par smiley.

Les juges se rservent en outre le droit d'attribuer (ou d'enlever) des points "spciaux" suivant leur humeur, le temps qu'il fait, le hasard ou toutes autres raisons qui leur sembleront valables.

Petite nouveaut datant de l'dition prcdente, la prsence d'un smiley "Bonus" qui  une reprsentation "vidente" mais dont il faudra trouver une description avant tout originale (faites attention amis poissonneux de l'an dernier !). Ce smiley servira  dpartager les ventuels ex-aequo et, cf le paragraphe ci-dessus, pourra ventuellement donner lieu  des points supplmentaires si vraiment l'explication est bien trouve.

Attention, tout plagiat sera sanctionn par un malus, soyez donc le premier  poster vos ides originales.

Voici la liste des smiley :




> _|^





> %





> *}





> #=&





> ]





> <{"





> $;





> >'





> -@_





> )~+


Plus le smiley "bonus", qui sera jug essentiellement sur l'originalit : 




> <:3))))~~


Ce topic ne devra contenir que vos participations (tout autre post sera soumis  malus), cependant un topic a t ouvert ici pour que vous puissiez discuter autant que vous le voulez de cette dition.

En ce qui concerne les lots, les deux premiers, en plus d'avoir l'immense bonheur de recevoir un vrai smiley d'or et d'argent virtuel, auront l'honneur et le privilge d'organiser les Smiley d'Or 2011 !

Et n'oubliez pas, c'est pour le fun ;-) 

PS : merci  Rakken pour son post de l'an dernier  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Bon je me lance, il semble que je sois le premier, c'est surement pas assez rflchit, mais tant pis car sinon aprs je n'aurais plus le temps.

A part pour le premier et le bonus, je me la suis jou un peu facon "Igor et Grichka Bogdanof", les jumeaux azimuts, au mentons sur-boosts ...




> *_|^*
> 
> Accident au concours du saut a la perche, Bourrinator viens de casser sa dernire perche !
> "_" = matelas, "|" = poteaux/barre, et "^" = la perche casse en deux.
> 
> 
> *%* 
> 
> Un petit mot du co-pilote - peu locace - griffonn sur un bout de papier, qui voulait avertir "on va passer
> ...


@+
 :;):

----------


## beuzy

C'est partie !
Alors ces smileys correspondent bien  ma vie de tous les jours :

_|^
Je magenouille devant vous membres de ce forum.

% 

Euh, cest moi au il parle chinois la ???

*} 

Ouhlaaaa, jsuis pompette

#=& 

Euh, je nai rien compris, les maths et moi a fait 4  ::koi:: 

]

Punaise, je ne pourrais jamais tre Pre Noel cest trop trop lourd une hotte

<{" 

 Oy, oy, Jai une annonce  faire : 

$;

La je suis au tlphone avec ma maman entrain de dire que jai plus de crdit et quil faut quelle rappelle, mince je narrive pas  men dbarrasser cest elle qui avait appeler  ::aie:: 

>' 

La cest ma fracture de lil, due  ma dernire facture de tlphone 

-@_

Quoi ? Vous de connaissez pas le remplaant de Superman, Supernet ? Je ne peux plus rien pour vous alors.

)~+

Alors enfants le + cest moi et bien il ne faut pas faire comme moi ! Ne jamais rester derrire un poney ! (Sinon > fonctionne aussi mais cest pas un il cette fois  ::whistle::  )

<:3))))~~

Une souris AZERT, qui courrait sur le Net.

 ::dehors::

----------


## shadowmoon

Vu certains symboles tels que , , $ ... je suis parti dans un dlire sur la finance et la bourse :

_|^  ca baisse (_), non attends c'est stable (|), finallement ca monte (^) 

%  quel est le taux actuel des micro-crdits indexs sur la livre ?

*}  attention une bulle financire a clate

#=&  un esprit aguis (sharp) est synonyme (=) d'utilit ((h)and) pour bien investir

] les chiffres qui dfilent ()  l'cran (]), ca fini par dformer les yeux () 

<{" un petit investisseur dpit d'avoir tout perdu avec la crise des subprimes  

$; un dollar ca apporte toujours un petit sourire (en coin)  

>' l'euro est au plus bas, c'est le moment d'acheter  

-@_ les actions internet baissent, il faut vendre  

)~+  en visite sur la tombe d'un tradeur


et pour le bonus : 

<:3))))~~  pour viter d'avoir le coeur bris optez pour la protection quatro titanium

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Allez hop voila la mienne avant qu'on me prenne l'escargot.




> _|^


Un vieil aspirateur (ceux avec le sac sur la hauteur et une poigne en haut)





> %


Vu du dessus, le chasseur avance (vers le bas), fusil au poing, son chien  sa gauche et ses deux premieres victimes accroches  sa droite.





> *}


Falcon 2  Falcon 1, bombes largues, je rentre  la base.





> #=&


Le pod d'Anakin vu de derrire, son racteur gauche est en flamme, salops de tireurs embusqus !





> ]


Le rouleau compresseur s'approche du cochon, ca va faire grouiiiik.





> <{"


Non !!! Arrtez l'engin de chantier, il va ecraser deux fleures magnifiques et protges. 
A moins que ce ne soit juste des pissenlis. En fait c'est bon allez-y. 





> $;


Alors que vais-je mettre aujourd'hui ? 
Costume OK, un monsieur qui se cache dans le noir au fond du placard OK, Cravatte OK. 





> >'


La F1 tire tout droit vers les pneus de scurit. 
Le juge de course qui se tenait l tente de s'interposer... ou s'enfuire, on voit pas bien d'ici.





> -@_


Cet Escargot va tellement vite qu'on voit le dplacement d'air derrire lui. 
Probablement un escargot kryptonien.





> )~+


La comte de Halley qui apparait derrire la lune, un spectacle  ne pas manquer.






> Plus le smiley "bonus", qui sera jug essentiellement sur l'originalit : 
> 
> 
> <:3))))~~


Donc c'est un poisson ... ah non c'tait l'an pass a
Donc c'est une souris ... ah non on avait dit original
Donc c'est un poisson qui sourit ... ah non c'est trop facile a
Donc c'est une souris qui a la poisse ... comment a c'est pareil ?
Soisson qui pourrit ? Un pourri de Soisson ? ... non en calambour non plus a marche pas ?
Du riz sous son poids ? ... Ouais classe le verlan ... non plus ?
Bon ben je seiche (comme le poisson, bon ok j'arrte en esprant que a vous a fait souris-re)

----------


## Invit

_|^
Upside down, boy you turn me...

%
Jme suis fait marave la tronche.

*}
Au royaume des aveugles, le borgne est roi.

#=&
Si tu mets une passoire devant les yeux, tu peux dcrypter canal.

]
Jai vraiment trop bu et je nai plus un rond maintenant.

<{"
Allez, juste un petit, vite fait!

$;
Amsuis packt en estie! 'Suis cass, lh.

>'
Leuro nest certes plus la monnaie quelle fut avant le krach de 2009.

-@_
Tu penses vraiment que lon peut mettre des caractres accentus dans une adresse internet ???

)~+
Allez!!! Ferme les yeux, ouvre la bouche!

bonus : <:3))))~~
Non, monsieur Spock, je ne suis pas la crature extraterrestre que vous croyez! 
Et arrter de faire des trucs bizarres avec vos doigts, a me met vraiment mal  laise!!!

----------


## zeavan

voila pour moi:

_|^
hieroglyphe (vue face)

% 
loucher sur le beau derriere d'une demoiselle (vue face)

*} 
se tourner les meninges. (vue face)

#=&
jolie demoiselle adossee

]
le nouvel arbitre de foot situe derriere les cages (vue haut)

<{" 
un cunuling... (vue face)

$;
l'argent ne fait pas tout dans la vie. (vue face)

>' 
apres l'ouverture de l'europe sa fermeture. (vue face)

-@_
le smurf (vue face)

)~+
messieurs soyez gentil, veuillez visez la croix pour la petite commission.  (vue haut).

<:3))))~~
avant edit: souris de laboratoire transgenique ( vue haut)
apres edit: pour moi donc telescope dans les etoiles. ( vue de face)

edit apres avoir relu le sujet:
je me dois de changer le bonus car je n'avais pas fait attention au fait que la souris etait donc evidente et que l'originalite etait importante:
notez que l'edit se fait moins de 2 minutes apres le post.

merci d'avance et bonne chance a tous.

----------


## Auteur

```

```

----------


## minnesota

Et bien moi, je vais me contenter de voter.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit(e)

Une journe  la campagne




> _|^
> Le bas est  droite : un fermier qui, bien droit et les bras tendus, fait des flexions (sa tte est coupe sur le photo car il descend pas assez bas, a faisait longtemps qu'il avait plus fait de sport)





> % 
> Le haut est en bas : un tracteur quip d'une pelle, avec les grosses roues  l'arrire % , le pot d'chappement  la verticale  et la pelle qui cache les roues avant





> *} 
> Le bas est  droite : C'est jour de cirque au village, on peut voir un clown avec un sourire qui fait peur. Mais le clich a t pris trop tt, le clown n'avait pas finit de se maquiller, il lui manque un il.





> #=& 
> Revoil notre fermier. Il est en train de manipuler un ballot de paille (#) avec se fourche (=) mais il a l'air de s'emmler les pinceaux (&). Encore une vois, le reste de son corps est hors-champ (ha-ha)





> ]
> Ceci est le museau d'une vache en gros plan, la vache est aveugle par le flash () son museau est tout beau (]) mais le fermier n'a pas ferm l'anneau qui retient l'animal au mur ()





> <{" 
> Le fermier aurait du mieux attacher la bte : en voulant faire un calin  son maitre, elle lui a donn un coup de corne a a un peu saign (") il y a mis un pansement ({), mais la bosse est toujours visible (<)





> $;
> Le pie ($) de la mme vache en gros plan. on peut voir un bout de patte (;) et mme le bas du ventre de l'animal ()





> >' 
> Le bas est  gauche : Le fermier n'est dcidment pas rveill : il a mis en route la machine  traire, il a mis le pie de la vache dans le bidule qui aspire () mais a coule partout (') et oui, le saut est  l'envers (>)





> -@_
> Enfin un smiley  l'endroit et bien cadr. Cet escargot est russi, dommage qu'il ait clign des yeux au moment de la prise de vue.





> )~+
> Le bas est  gauche : le pignon d'une glise, vu de prs. il semble qu'il y avait du vent ce jour l : la croix tremble (~)





> <:3))))~~
> Voici le coupable de tous ces clichs mal-cadrs sans dessus-dessous : cette souris est le photographe de tous les smileys. Elle devait faire un smiley reportage sur le vie  la campagne, mais n'est assurment pas prte pour le vingt-et-unime sicle, c'est la dernire fois qu'on lui donnera un appareil photo.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> _|^


Chaise  roulette




> %


"Ceci n'est pas un smiley" (smiley surraliste)




> *}


Faudrait rajouter un peu d'harissa dans le couscous




> #=&


Girafe au long cou




> ]


Tunel sous la manche (mais si, on voit le tunel, le fond de la mer et les vagues)




> <{"


BHL vient de se prendre sa onzime tarte  la crme (l'a pas l'air content)




> $;


Je chausse du 46 et j'ai un lumbago




> >'


Une barbe et un air mchant ? Ca, a doit signifier "Oussama"




> -@_


Passe-moi le rouleau de scotch s'il te plat




> )~+


Bonne soeur avec cornette et crucifix en pendentif




> <:3))))~~


Mat, son menton et ses 4 double-mentons.

----------


## lper

_|^

Informaticien boutonneux qui glande au boulot

%

Informaticien boutonneux qui va aux ptit coin au boulot

*}

Informaticien boutonneux qui glande encore au boulot

#=&

Informaticien boutonneux qui boit un caf au boulot

]

Informaticien boutonneux qui se fait  manger au boulot

<{"

Informaticien boutonneux qui se fait engueuler au boulot

$;

Informaticien boutonneux qui dort  moiti au boulot

>'\200

Informaticien boutonneux qui n'a pas pass le cap an 2000 au boulot

-@_

Informaticien boutonneux qui joue trop au boulot

)~+

Informaticien boutonneux qui enfin termine son boulot


<:3))))~~

remise du plomb  l'informaticien boutonneux au boulot

(heu, j'ai crer un nouveau jeu dans le jeu, il faut retrouver le bon ordre des rponses donnes, bonne chance)

----------


## gmotw

_|^ 
Sous le prau d'un restaurant,
Gmotw attendait son prince charmant.

%
C'est alors qu'arriva le bienheureux
portant un foulard et un chapeau classieux

*}
Il s'excusa pour son retard
la cause: un clown borgne en ptard

#=&
Le serveur s'approcha doucement
pour prendre la commande des deux clients

]
Ils prirent un plat d'avant-garde
Une succulente fondue savoyarde

<{"
Gmotw s'absenta quelques instants
Pour se "poudrer le nez" videmment

$;
L'homme prit le verre de sa dulcine,
Mais que veut-il donc y rajouter?

>'
Gmotw, revenant juste  ce moment
resta bouche be en l'apercevant .

-@_
Il gesticula pour s'expliquer
Mais Gmotw ne voulait pas couter

)~+
Elle jeta le verre sur l'amant
d'o tomba une bague en diamant!

<:3))))~~
Conclusion:
Attention  la manire dont on fait ses cadeaux
Si on ne veut pas tre recouvert de fromage chaud

----------


## Alvaten

_|^  
Apparement la grfe total du visage n'est pas toujours parfaite

%  
La crise  oblig les anglais  baisser leur TVA

*}  
Le grand chef indien est revenu !

#=&  
Quelle belle locomotive 

]  
Une femme Africaine avec un panier sur la tte

<{"  
Le suplice de l'eau croupie et de l'entonoire

$;  
Je pense que le trema n'est pas valide comme nom de variable 

>'  
Kerviel  l'coute de son verdicte (un autre aurrait t ><)

-@_  
La balance cosmique n'est plus trs quilibre

)~+  
Qui a sabot la pioche de Gimli ?


<:3))))~~  
Trs russi ce feu d'artifice, lancons en une autre.

----------


## Homo_Informaticus

Pour une fois que je suis dans les temps pour participer, je vais pas me priver.

Je ne lis pas les propositions dj faites pour ne pas tre inspir par celles-ci, donc si y'as des rponses dj faites c'est purement fortuit.

C'est parti mon kiki :




> _|^
> 
> "J'en ai marre de ces vidos avec un fantme  la fin, je suis encore tomb de ma chaise !"
> 
> % 
> 
> Port de partenaire en patinage artistique ! Philippe Candeloro est dans la place ! (% tte et bras du mec port,  bras et corps du portant et  = patins et jambles flchies du portant ^^)
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pcaboche

> Vous avez jusqu'au 31 novembre (inclu) pour poster vos participations.


Cool ! Je suis encore dans les temps !  ::yaisse2:: 

Mais au fait... c'est quand le 31 novembre?  ::aie::   ::whistle2:: 


Il y a un smiley que j'ai mis  la fin. Vous comprendrez trs vite pourquoi...  ::whistle2:: 



*_|^*

Portrait par Pablo Picasso, priode cubiste.

Alternativement: Hiroglyphe gyptien reprsentant un homme avec un bras lev et un bras baiss (hiroglyphe A26 dans la classification de Gardiner).


*%*

La tte d'un financier britannique aprs la crise de 2008, et en prvision de la crise irlandaise (les symboles %, , et  refltent d'ailleurs l'tat des marchs boursiers...)


**}*

(pencher la tte) Un type jovial compltement bourr. Il a un gros nez rouge et est tellement imbib d'alcool qu'il n'arrive  ouvrir qu'un oeil. 


*]*

Laurel et Hardi en train de pisser dans 2 urinoirs cte--cte.


*<{"*

(pencher la tte) Un Mexicain avec une grosse moustache en train de faire la sieste sous un sombrero en fumant une cigarette.


*$;*

Un fantme en train de tlphoner.


*>'
*
Coin coin... je suis un canard !
(pencher la tte) Une carotte trs nerve d'avoir t prise pour un canard...

*-@_*

Un escargot qui fait du stop (sans doute pour aller plus vite...).


*)~+*

Un spermatozode qui vient d'atteindre l'ovule.


*#=&*

(mes sensibles s'abstenir...)

Instrument de torture pour pnis, avec "anal plug" intgr :



http://cb3000-cb4000-cb6000.blogspot...eel-penis.html



*<:3))))~~*

(pencher la tte)
Un transexuel Vietnamien, avec de grosses prothses mammaires et une longue robe, immigr(e) en Thalande pour gagner de l'argent pour sa famille en faisant le tapin  Soi Nana, quartier chaud de Bangkok.
De retour au pays, il(elle) s'occupe des travaux des champs et pour se protger du soleil, il(elle) porte le "nn l", chapeau traditionel conique fait de feuilles de latanier.
(et si vous trouvez que c'est tir par les cheveux, sachez que j'ai rencontr des transexuels Vietnamiens  Bangkok...)

----------


## mlny84

Le concours est maintenant clos.
Merci de ne plus poster de participations dans ce sujet.

 ::merci::   tous les participants

----------

